# The Jack and Eva Diaries



## Elizabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

Once upon a time,during the autumn of 2005, there was a lonely little Bunny who lived at the SPCA. One day he was taken to a new home by a new mom and dad. They let him run around their kitchen and gave him his very own footstool:







And they built him a brand new home that had lots of space for him to run around:






And one day, Jack discovered a new friend in his cage. Smokey the cat was in there sampling the delicious hay in Jack's hay bin:






Well, it was instant love for Jack:





Unfortunately, Smokey begans to realize the terrible, terrible price he must pay for the delicious hay:






Smokey, later in the evening: "I don't want to talk about it, don't look at me!! We will never mention this night again" 






Jack, taking a break from the kitty lovin': "Just call me the cat whisperer."






Alas, whle Jack's new mom and dad understood Jack's love for Smokey, they were not happy with what they deemed as his "inappropriate" kitty love and much to his dismay, Jack was promptly neutered. 

But all is not lost. Jack's mom and dad realized how lonely he would be without a companion and arranged for a special little lady to come live with Jack in the new year, when she herself was a bit older and spayed.

Jack's soon-to-be new love interest:

The Lovely Eva


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

The Christmas season soon approached. Daily, Jack inquired as to where his new lady love Eva was. Sure he had been neutered and the growing, unnatural attraction he felt to Smokey had all but disappeared, but a guy still likes to have a lady to keep him warm during the night and to groom those hard to reach places. At last, in a final act of desperation, Jack fakes his own death on Christmas morning.






Unfortuantelythe human mom was wise to Jack's ways and instead of rushing a lady bunny to his side, snapped a picture and then fed him Craisins (it was Christmas after all).

Later on, after the excitement of gift opening was over, Jack relaxed under his favourite chair, contemplating how he could score more Craisins.
















Finally Jack realized just what he had to do in order to get more Craisins for growing addiction. First he hit up daddy.... no luck.






And then he hit up mommy. Unfortunately, the end result was not the Craisins he so desperately craved, but a good head rub from appropriately festive toes.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

It was January of 2006, Jack had given up all hope of ever meeting his new lady friend Eva and enjoying the love that only bonded bunnies have. But he does not lament this sad news, instead he devises a new way to pass the time. Mom and Dad won't give him his lady friend, he will abandon his bunny ways and embrace the cat world!

After spending some quality time observing the household felines on the couch, Jack takes his first leap into becoming a certified cat.

But first, here he is, doing what normal, sane bunnies do everywhere - sitting on the couch cushions, looking pretty for the camera.






Soon, however, he's distracted by what will forever be referred to as "Bunny Olympics gone terribly, terribly wrong"






Taking the attitude of "if the cats can do it, so can I dammit", Jack successfully maneuvers his way to the back of the couch for a glimpse out the window. (Our more observant viewers will note the ripped out hole in the blinds the cats have already so considerately left for him)






His confidence now high, Jack begins the treacherous trek across the back of the couch to the other window:






Unfortunately the camera man, or woman as this particular case may be, wasn't quick enough to catch Jack's next move which was to fall off the back of the couch, and slide gracelessly down the wall to hit the floor with a very loud thump. 

Although his human mom almost fainted with terror because she was sure he'd broken a limb, Jack was perfectly fine and came hopping out from behind the couch and hopped back on to try yet again to prove his worthiness to the other felines of the household. Here he is mugging for the camera before making his second attempt.... Excuse the blurriness, the human mom's hands were still shaking from the small heart attack Jack gave her with his death defying leap/fall from the couch.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

Two weeks later, Jack's mom comes home one evening after work and notices Jack seems a little off. He won't eat his vegetables or pellets or hay. Jack's mom is worried, has Jack taken his decision to become a cat a little too far? She pulls out the Craisin bag and when Jack refuses to eat them, she realizes that action must be taken immediately.

Jack isn't sure what happened next. All he really knows is that his mom spent a lot of time on the phone that night cursing and crying about incompetent emergency vets who cover the entire city during emergency hours but refuse to see bunnies. Jack reminds himself to ask his human daddy later what mommy means when she shouts "you incompetent bedwetting, miserable excuse for a vet!" and then slams the phone down really hard.

Finally, Jack's mom finds a vet 20 minutes outside the city who is rabbit savvy and agrees to see him right away. Jack likes the lady in the white coat with the soft voice and gentle hands but he doesn't like it when she tries to take an insidepicture of his tummy. The last thing he remembers is the lady laying him on his back and rubbing his cheeks and nose. When he wakes up he's back in his mom's arms and she's thanking the vet very much.

That night Jack's mom sits him down and tells him all about stasis. She tells him that he's got a belly full of fur and that's whyhisstomach isaching so much. Despite his aching tummy, Jack's mom gets really mean and forces him to eat all sorts of things. There's some icky green stuff that his mom says is critical care and there's strawberry flavoured medicine that his mom says will make his tummy stop hurting. But best of all, there's fresh pineapple juice...so sweet!

Jack hates the critical care but his mean mom sits him on his butt and makes him eat it anyway.

















Jack's only consolation is that Mollie, one of the household feline's who's particularly mean to him is kicked off the bed. He completely ignores her glowing eyes in the background and thinks the critical care is almost worth it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

The next day Jack is dropped off at his normal vet clinic to be babysat for the day. Despite being a very good boy for them when he was neutered, he decides to be difficult and spit the critical care at the vet techs every time they try and feed it to him.

But by that night he was almost back to his old self, eating some vegetables and hay and trying to climb the couch again. 

Jack does hate the medicine he has to take for the next two weeks and even bites his mom once to show her how much he hates it. But she's still really mean and keeps forcing him to drink it. He does, however, much enjoy the tasty new treat mom gives him everyday. Daddy says it's a papaya tablet and it will help keep his tummy hair free.

Soon, Jack is completely back to normal. And the best part is that daddy told him Eva would be arriving in the next week or so. He decides to give up his dream of becoming a cat and concentrate on being a bunny again. 

He begins to redecorate his bachelor pad in honour of the lovely Eva coming to live with him soon. He's distracted however by the presence of pellets and a visit from his old friend Smokey...












Later on that evening, his Mom snapped these pictures while he was sleeping under the table dreaming about his favourite vegetables.












Next chapter - the lovely Eva finally arrives!! Stay tuned.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi, you are a very good story teller. I'm waiting patiently for the next chapter.

Jack is very cute, and I can hardly wait to see more pictures of Eva.

I howled at the picture of Jack having his way with your cat.

Soooska:bunny19


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow!!

I can't wait to hear how the meeting goes!

opcorn2


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2006)

Elizabeth, this is great!! :laugh:

And Jordiwes, that's the PERFECT smiley!! :rofl:



sas :biggrinand pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Kristinpsc (Feb 17, 2006)

Great story!! Glad to see jack is feeling better, thanks to you. Looking forward to the next chapter!!!


----------



## Kristinpsc (Feb 17, 2006)

Great story!! Glad to see jack is feeling better, thanks to you. Looking forward to the next chapter!!!


----------



## Kristinpsc (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry Not sure why that sent like 3 times. opps!:rollseyes:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 17, 2006)

:rofl:I love this blog! What a precocious little boy. It's so funny, that stretch after humping poor Smokey. Myrabbits do that a lot, especially the boy. I call it the road kill frog stretch.

- Lisa

P.S. Eva's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

Aww, thanks everyone. I appreciate your kind words and your wonderful comments about my two bunny babies.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

The Story of Eva

September 1, 2005

Once upon a time, in a far away city, a little girl bunny named Eva was born.













]


Eva and her six siblings had no idea how lucky they really were for soon after they were born they were taken in by a very kind lady named Lisa who ran a non-profit charity called Small Animal Rescue BC. ]Under the watchful eye of this rescue, Eva and her siblings grew up strong and healthy.






]







]







]







]






]





]






]





]






]






]







]







]






]






]





]





]


Two months later little Eva had her very own photo shoot. Her human foster mom told her that her picture was going up with a whole bunch of other bunnies pictures and that people who wanted their very own bunny would look at these pictures and choose one. Eva was worried that no one would choose her but her mom patted her gently and told her not to worry; her new home was somewhere out there.

A week later, the lady Elizabeth, who lived in a city hundreds of miles from Eva, was busily looking at pictures of bunnies, wanting to find the perfect girlfriend for her handsome boy bunny Jack. She knew that she wanted a lop eared bunny and so began to closely examine all the lop bunnies she came across. Near the end of the pages she stumbled upon Evas picture and knew at that moment that Eva was the girl for her. The Elizabeth contacted the very kind and gentle Lisa and began the process to adopt Eva. She filled out the pre-adoption form, sent it to Lisa and kept her fingers crossed. A few days later, word came back that she had been chosen as Evas new mom. Elizabeth was very excited and immediately ran to tell her husband Ben who was pleased that they had found such a lovely lady to be Jacks new girlfriend.

The lady Elizabeth spread the word to all her friends and began the countdown for when Eva would arrive. ]But first Eva had to grow a little more and be spayed. Every day Elizabeth and Ben talked to Jack about Eva and how excited he would be to meet her. The days went by too slowly.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

January 31, 2006

That afternoon Elizabeth was contacted by Lisa with news about Eva. She had been spayed that day and was recovering at her foster moms home. But the lovely Eva decided to give everyone a scare and near the end of surgery she stopped breathing. The vet pumped her chest and she started breathing again but the very kind Lisa told Elizabeth she would have to be very careful with Eva if she ever needed surgery again. It turns out that Eva was very sensitive to anesthetic and Elizabeth would have to be sure that Eva saw a rabbit savvy vet if she had to have surgery again. Elizabeth promised that she would do that and now it was only a matter of Eva healing from her surgery before she could come home. Lisa also mentioned that Eva's ears hadn't fallen into lop position like the rest of her siblings. She still had "helicopter ears" and at almost six months it wasn't likely that they would ever fall. Did Elizabeth still want to adopt Eva? There was no hesitation for Elizabeth, she was smitten with Eva.It didn't matter if her ears had fallen or not, Eva had captured her heart from the first moment she saw her.

But there was one minor problem. Eva lived hundreds of miles from Elizabeth; how were they to get her to her new home? It was a bit of a pickle indeed and Elizabeth and Ben spent many hours mulling over the best possible way to bring their Eva home. Finally a solution to their problem was found. A very generous member of SARS, the lovely Kimberly who lived in the same city as Eva, had family living in Elizabeth and Bens city. Kimberlys family would be visiting her on the weekend of the 4[suP]th[/suP] and 5[suP]th[/suP] of February and they had offered to drive Eva back home to Elizabeth and Ben. Hurrah!!


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

February 5[suP]th[/suP], 2006

Thanks to very kind volunteers at SARS who transported Eva from her foster family to Kimberlys house and thanks to Kimberlys very generous family, the lovely Eva was home. She settled in very nicely that first night and ate lots of hay and pellets and Craisins. Later on that evening, Evas new mom brought her to a nice quiet place so they could snuggle and bond and she could take pictures of Eva to show her friends.

Eva's bum!





]






]






]






]








And finally, those crazy, crazy ears






]






]





]






]






]


Having a snuggle on dad's shoulder:






]

And she meets Smokey, the official bunny ambassador of our household.









Because Eva was still healing from her spay, Elizabeth and Ben decided to wait for a week before introducing her to Jack. In the meantime Eva has been slowly making herself at home. She is a fearless little bunny who loves to explore and is curious about everything. She spends her evenings tearing around the kitchen, slipping and sliding and sometimes crashing into her human moms legs. She has already learned what the sound of a Craisin bag being shaken means and has made numerous attempts to leap onto the kitchen chairs. Shes still a little shy around her new human parents but shes warming up and does love a good snuggle.

Elizabeth and Ben were happy. Their bunny family is complete and they cant wait to introduce Jack and Eva.

Next chapter  the Bonding Process begins


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2006)

:tears2:

It's such a great story! I can't wait to hear how the bonding goes. Come on, love at first sight!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Eva don't EVER change those ears!!! You have the most precious, expressive ears we've every seen!! 

(And yeah, those SARS people are great!!!) 



sas :heartsand pipp :bunnyheart


----------



## m.e. (Feb 18, 2006)

What an absolutely wonderful post! I am smitten with Jack and Eva, I can't wait for the next part of the story :kiss:


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stories! Eva looks so precious. Sounds like she's a very lucky girl!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 18, 2006)

>


 Wow your cat is the exact double of my kitty!






:shock2:Twins?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, I have sooo enjoyed reading this post. Jack and Eva are adorable (& Smokey too, of course). Well done to you and Ben for rescuing these two beauties. I hope the bonding gets off to a great start - can't wait for the next episode!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh - I LOVE this thread.....I can hardly wait to check it again. I have to admit that I have a special affection for harlequin patterned rabbits.

I do have a quick question though...where were the babies taken to HRS (or whereever?). Was it an accidental litter? Or rabbits that were taken away from someone?

I don't know how anyone could give up a mama w/ her babies.....then again - I'm sitting here looking at babies and wanting to go cuddle!

Peg


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 19, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> >
> 
> 
> Wow your cat is the exact double of my kitty!
> ...


 Wow...that's incredible! They are twins! Is your guy a siamese/himalayan cross like Smokey?


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 19, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh - I LOVE this thread.....I can hardly wait to check it again. I have to admit that I have a special affection for harlequin patterned rabbits.
> 
> I do have a quick question though...where were the babies taken to HRS (or whereever?). Was it an accidental litter? Or rabbits that were taken away from someone?
> 
> ...


 My understanding is that the original owner had a male and female bunny that weren't fixed. She kept them apart but then friends of hers put them together thinking it would be funny, I guess. A few weeks later...seven babies. :? She called SARS BC for help. After the babies were weaned SARS put the babies in foster care and started looking for homes for them. I believe they also helped the girl with the cost of spaying and neutering her original two bunnies.

Cheers!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2006)

He's an English shorthair X but I'm not sure what he's crossed with. It's amazing, I've never seen another cat with the same markings. I think they may have been seperated at birth!


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 19, 2006)

February 16, 2005

Jacks parents came home to find him not willing to eat again. Luckily his mom had some critical care left over from the last time he went into stasis. Jack and his mom spent the evening on the bed where she forced him to eat critical care and put his tummy on a heat pack and massaged his stomach off and on. Jack was very crabby about the critical care and couldnt understand why his mom kept making him eat it. He decided right then and there that she was the meanest mommy in the world and every time she let go of him he would turn his back and flick his back feet at her. His mom smiled, said she didnt care if he was giving her the equivalent of the finger in bunny language and kept forcing him to have his tummy massaged. Jack went to bed that night very cranky indeed.

The next morning Jack felt a little better. When daddy came out to check on him he was sitting in his hay bin having a bite to eat. When mommy came out and offered him his morning Craisin he gobbled it down. He was so glad to be feeling better that he even forgave his mom for the critical care force-feeding and put his head down so she could groom him. But then he saw the most terrible sight in the world. Mom was opening his pen and she had the terrible gray box. Horrors!! Jack hopped all over his pen trying desperately to evade his moms hand but unfortunately Elizabeth was good at cornering him in his pen. He went with lots of protest into the horrid gray box and when his mom leaned down to look through the bars at him, he immediately turned his back to her. After a scary car ride, Jacks dad dropped him and all his stuff off at that terrible smelling place that they called The Vet.

A couple hours later Elizabeth got a call from Dr. Kathy. She toldElizabeth that Jacks stomach felt good, not bloated at all andthat the massage and heat had helped and he seemed to be in good spirits. But Dr. Kathy still felt it would be wise to do another round of medicine for a week or so.

So poor Jacks been pretty upset with his mom lately. Not only is she forcing him to eat Critical Care whenever she thinks hes not eating enough hay or if there arent enough poops in his litter box but shes also forcing him to take medicine three times a day! Jack doesnt care that its banana flavoured; he hates his medicine. But the worse part? Jack is no longer allowed pellets. He only gets hay and water and fresh vegetables. Jacks mom told him that she thinks the pellets are part of the problem that keeps giving him stasis and from now on he only gets them as a treat. Jack thinks life sucks but his mom has a surprise for him. The very next day he meets Eva for the first time!

Next Chapter  The First Meeting


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 19, 2006)

cant wait for the next chapter!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2006)

:jumpforjoyoohhhh! They're gonna meet soon!! Good luck, and hope Jack is feeling better.

Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 20, 2006)

Almost another twin, possibly?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 20, 2006)

i cant wait to hear what happens!:tongue


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

Aw come on.....we need the next chapter....

Peg


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 20, 2006)

when were they going to meet?


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 21, 2006)

Saturday February 18, 2006

The Bonding Begins - His Story

So, yesterday was a really crappy day for me; I mean really crappy. I was finally starting to feel better (after my mom made me sit on the bed with her last evening while she made me eat that yucky green soup stuff) and was looking forward to a lazy day of hay grazing and sleeping when my mom showed up with the terrible gray box. Long story short  she made me go to the vet even though I was feeling better!

Anyway, today was a million times better! It started off normally - I got to stay at home all day and eat hay and sleep. Mom made me eat some banana-flavoured medicine but I could handle that. And then, that evening Daddy came into my pen and picked me up. He carried me down the hall behind my mom to the spare room. I was pretty excited; Id never gotten to see that that room before! Dad sat me down on the bed and I started sniffing, why  there was a Craisin right in front of me!! I quickly ate that and looked up at my mom to see if she had any more for me. She didnt hand me any more Craisins so I started to look around when suddenly  she caught my eye. 









She was gorgeous. Pretty pink nose, liquid brown eyes, long silky ears and a body that just wouldnt quit. Did I mention her legs? Long and strong  just like a girl bunnys legs should be. Well! I could hardly believe my eyes! I slowly hopped towards her and she slowly hopped towards me, my heart was beating fast and I couldnt stop my nose from twitching. A few more hops and we were nose to nose  it was heaven!! Jack, this is Eva I heard my mom say softly behind me. Eva I sighed, a name as beautiful as she was.


What happened next is a bit of a blur to be honest. One moment I was sniffing her lovely face and the next thing I know Im showing my affections in a deeper and more intimate wayif you know what I mean. I dont know what happened, all I knew was that I wanted Eva to know exactly how much I loved her.








Yeah unfortunately the lady didnt exactly enjoy my deep affectionate love for her. In fact, I had to chase her around. Can you believe it? A young stud like me reduced to chasing after a beautiful woman? (Mommy said something to daddy about me showing my love in the wrong direction was liable to make me lose some of my precious bits. I didn't know what she meant but Daddy turned a little green).Eva's so pretty and her fur is so soft I just can't resist trying to love her.










So finally my mom stops me from chasing Eva. I settle down on the bed and just stare at her. She was sitting over on the pillow, a little steamed with me. 










In fact, she had to go and sit with daddy so he could groom her. 










I immediately ran over to my mom so that she could groom me too.










After a little bit Eva left dad and started eating some Craisins she found on the bed. I took that opportunity to run over and show my affection again. Once more she ran off around the bed avoiding me! I looked at my mom and she just shrugged and said The girl wants to get to know you first. I got pretty tired of chasing her around so finally I just laid down and relaxed. Let the lady come to me you know? 










It didnt work though. She sat there and groomed, and I sat there and groomed but neither of us budged. 

















Finally I decided to sit in the cat bed for a bit. No sooner did I get in then Eva came right up to me and gave me a friendly lick on the nose. 






I sort of thought that meant she wanted to, you know make with the love but as soon as I tried she took off again. Geesh, women! Then dad picked me up and took me back to my pen. But he didnt put Eva in with me. I didnt even get a chance to get her number! I was pretty ticked with dad and flicked my back feet at him but he just laughed. Oh Eva my sweet, I miss you already!

Next chapter - Bonding Session #2- Her Story.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

Oooh - I'm so glad I checked in one last time before heading to bed to see if this thread was updated yet...

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2006)

Just had to read this thread before I went to work - so glad I did !

Seems like the first session went really well (can't wait to hear Eva's side of the story ). Love the way the pictures follow the story :great:

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Feb 21, 2006)

:bunnyheart

Naughty Jack! Give the girl a chance to know you! She is a_ lady_, ya know?


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

:yes:Chronicled with pictures and everything! You are going to be so glad you did that later on.

Sounds like the bonding went pretty well!!

Can't wait for the next tail!


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 21, 2006)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Almost another twin, possibly?





> Wow! Another Smokey twin! Very cool. Himalayan siamese cross? Looks like he's a little on the er..pudgy side; just like my Smokey Bear! *L*


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh yes she is a bit more than pudgy! :baghead (Well, all are animals are.)

I'm not sure...she's almost full siamese, but we're not sure what she's mixed with because she came from a greenhouse.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 21, 2006)

Elizabeth, thanks so much for posting these stories!! They make my day!! 

sas :hug1


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wonderful! I read every word! Wish I could make my posts as interesting as you do! Also wish my buns would hit it off like yours! I can't wait to see more pics of Jack and Eva...I hope everything progresses well with them! Eva is just adorable, loooove her coloring and those airplane ears!! Soo cute! 

::waits anxiously for more stories and pics::

:colors::colors:

-Vanessa


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sunday February 19, 2006

Her Story

Girls? Can we talk? What is up with men today? They come up to you all Hey baby and yeah, maybe you feel a little sorry for him and okay maybe he does remind you a little of that dreamy stud you met on your girls only trip to Vegas last year (what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!) and maybe, just maybe, youre a teensy bit high on Craisins, so you cut him a break and get a little friendlier with him than you normally would on a first date, but is that an open invitation for him to hump your head? I think not! Am I right ladies, or am I right?

Anyway I see that Sir Hump-a-lot over there has already given you the low-down of what happened the first night we met and amazingly he did a fairly accurate job of it so Ill just concentrate on what happened on our second date.

So its Sunday night, I just finished my supper of romaine lettuce and this veggie called broccoli the new mom insists on giving me. I actually dont like it that much and really what self-respecting girl would eat something that *may* give you some gas? Especially when youve just met a new man. She cant honestly expect me to just jump on it can she? *sigh* But I digress

So its Sunday night, I was giving my face a good cleaning when the new mom opened up my cage and picked me up (right in the middle of my face wash! Like hello?!). She said it was time for my second date with Jack and I was all Ack! Put me down this minute I have to finish cleaning my face first, I cant see him looking like this! and even though I said it in very clear and plain bunny language she completely didnt get it. I dont mean to be rude; but in the case of my new mom, I think the cheese has slid off the cracker. If you know what I mean and I think you do.

She plops me down on the bed and sure enough, theres Sir Hump-a-lot staring right at me. Hes got that crazy look in his, admittedly fascinating, red eyes and I know exactly whats going through that brain of his. Im all no way man, just back off and I go flying across the bed to the corner. I stare him down for a bit, let him know that Im not the easy floozie bunny that hes so obviously used to and he gets the hint pretty quickly.

Not much else is happening and apparently the new mom is getting impatient so she pulls out the Craisin bag. Now Im not saying Im addicted or anything but when I hear that sweet, sweet rattle of the Craisin bag Im going to go over and investigate. A girl needs her sugar fix you know?

So I go over and mom gives me a couple of Craisins, and while Im eating them Jack comes up beside me and takes one too. Moms pretty happy that he isnt trying to hump me and Im all Give it time lady, Ive met a dozen boys just like this one. Which is absolutely true. Of course, none of them had such handsome grey ears and I dont mind confessing that yeah Ive checked out his *ahem* tail a few times. Hey, Im a good girl, but Im not dead you know. And those hind legswow. I mean really girls, for a short guy hes got some pretty nice legs. I wouldnt toss him out of the hay bin for eating pellets in it. If you know what I mean and I think you do.

We finish eating the craisins and sure enough, Sir Hump-a-lot circles behind me and decides to try a little something. And girls, I swear to you, I meant to run away but he was nuzzling my back in the most delightful way and I just sort of got lost in the moment. But then I remembered my mother telling me that good girls wait until at least the 3[suP]rd[/suP] date so I skedaddled out of there as fast as I could. Jack looked a little disappointed but mom looked pretty hopeful. Of course, I really need to talk to her about her spying on us when were having a private moment. Its like  geez lady, do you mind? Sometimes she even takes pictures!! This time she didnt have enough time which Im very happy about. I mean honestly, who wants their picture taken when theyre spending a little quality time with their new man?

So Im back in the corner, Jacks sitting in the cat bed sending me come hither looks which Im completely ignoring. In fact, something else had caught my eye. Mom had left the bag of Craisins on the bed so I casually sauntered over and check the situation out. Then I helped myselfyummy.
















Of course Jack noticed what I was doing and had to come over and check it out too.













After that I kept remembering I was a lady and kept my distance for most of the night.








I let him get close a couple of times...







... and of course, showed off what a sexy mama I was by doing a few of my specialty binkies in front of him but I figure Im going to make him wait until at least the 3[suP]rd[/suP] or 4[suP]th[/suP] date.


I even played hard to get by pretending to watch a little tv while he was showing off his binky abilities.








The new mom looked a little disappointed at the end of the date but the new dad said something about it just taking more time. **** straight!! I have no idea why she wants me to be some sort of lady of the evening to everyguy bunny I meet but thats just not my style. 

Besides, its all her fault. I told her not to give me the **** broccoli.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow!! I have been following this thread form the beginning and it has me hooked! I always come to the Bunny Blogs section to see the latest installment in the Jack and Eva Diaries. If this were a book, I wouldnever put it down!

~Josh


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2006)

You're such a good writer! You should write books! Do you?


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2006)

:nonoNow, now, Eva, I think perhaps you are flirting just a bit too much. 

I've got to say, Jack and Eva's bonding does seem to be going very well - and they do make a lovely couple ! Wonder what happens on date 3 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm impressed, it does seem to be going very well! I know this excellent story will have a happy ending!

Are you caging them side by side? This will help them get used to each other as well.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 25, 2006)

opcorn2


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 2, 2006)

:bump

for Dr_Peter_Kraz, Faye and Spock!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 2, 2006)

MORE MORE MORE!!! O h my god you are a great story teller and I love the pictures you are taking... There has to be more to the story so come on, where is it? I need to know!! Eva is so cute and Jack is very cute to with his smokey gray ears and red eyes!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been really behind with this; it's been a bit crazy here at my normal 9 to 5 job. I promise to try really hard to get the next part of the diaries out at some point this weekend.


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 3, 2006)

Third Date, February 20, 2006

It was the evening of February 20[suP]th[/suP] and time for the third date. Once again Elizabeth and Ben brought both bunnies into the spare room. Elizabeth was hopeful that tonight would be the night they would stop the humping and begin the grooming and said so to Ben as they were putting the bunnies on the bed. Well, theyre not exactly off to a roaring start Ben said dryly as they both watched Jack race across the bed and begin a fast and furious humping marathon on the lovely Evas head. Eva tolerated it for about 30 seconds and then quickly skipped away to her favourite corner. Elizabeth sighed and sat on the chair beside the bed; it was going to be a long night.

Half an hour later, Eva was still binkying about the bed and Jack was still trying to hump her head every chance he got. Elizabeth decided she would lay on the bed with the bunnies and after carefully sweeping aside the mountain of bunny poo, she quietly laid down and watched the bunnies sitting on the end of the bed. After about 10 minutes Jack decided to stop with his never-ending attempts to hump Eva and laid down beside his mom. Elizabeth began to gently stroke Jacks head, talking softly to him and lightly kissing the top of his head. Then, out of the corner of her eye, she noticed Eva begin to slowly approach them, something she had never done willingly before. Jack sat up and took notice; Elizabeth stopped grooming Jack and began to pray for a hump-free moment. Eva stopped in front of Jack and dropped her chin to the bed. Jack slowly began to lean towards her; Elizabeth held her breath and crossed her toes. Suddenly Jack whipped around to his mom and began to groom her nose and forehead. No, Jack! Elizabeth said, Youre supposed to be grooming Eva, not me!!

Unfortunately, Jack, while handsome and oh so affable, is not exactly the brightest bunny in the world and that is why most of the third date was spent with Elizabeth trying vainly to avoid a little pink Jack tongue while not offending him or hurting his feelings in anyway.

But all hope is not lost. Near the end of the third date both bunnies jumped into the cat bed at the same time. Before Hump-Stock could begin, Elizabeth quickly began to pet both of their heads; which was met with much enthusiasm.







Five minutes later Elizabeth slowly eased her hand away







Eva took a quick look around:






And began to groom Jack herself.





]

The third date ends on a high note and Elizabeth can hardly wait for the fourth date. Shes sure the bunnies will get along even better!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 3, 2006)

love the bunnies and their stories!


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 3, 2006)

Fourth Date, February 21, 2006

The fourth date begins; Elizabeth is excited and full of hope. Eva had actually groomed Jack the night before, shes sure the bonding will begin in earnest this evening.

It begins much like the other dates, Jack doing a little chasing, a little humping; Eva doing a little binkying and a little grooming. But they soon settle down; each seemingly content enough to sit a distance from each other on the bed and groom themselves. But this night will be different. In fact, what happens next ismost unexpected:

The unsuspecting Jack lays quietly on the bed, not knowing that slowly and silently creeping up behind him is the Hump-a-looza queen herself.







With a single mighty leap, Eva tackles Jack:







Jack, shocked into inertia, lays quietly beneath the humping queen while his eyes mutely plead to his mom to put the flashy box down and, for the love of all that is holy and true, get the crazy humping queen off of him.

But his mom just smiles and says something about Jack deserving it. Finally, after Eva begins to hump his head, Jack can no longer take the embarrassment and with many silent bunny screams of SANCTUARY!!! SANCTUARY!! scampers off to the safety of his moms lap.







Meanwhile, Eva, in the grand tradition of bunnies everywhere, relaxes after a job well done.















Once Elizabeth has stopped laughing she begins to lightly scold Eva, telling her that Jack will never groom her now and that she should have thought of that before she began to hump his handsome head.

Eva smugly ignores her and wanders into the hay bin to have a bite to eat. The munching of hay proves to be too much for Jack and he quickly leaves the safety of his moms lap to join her. Eva promptly begins to groom his head.















Elizabeth watches quietly as the two bunnies leave the hay bin and begin their hump dance yet again. She grows weary of taking pictures and instead begins to stare at the wallpaper, daydreaming about what Ben is making for supper in the kitchen and making a mental note of how much more hay shes now purchasing since the arrival of Eva I like to Eat Bunny. Shes brought out of her internal musings when she glances briefly down at the bed and sees Jack cheerfully grooming Eva. Success at last!!!






















Elizabeth and Ben decide that the bunnies next date will be in the living room where Jacks cage is.

Next Chapter  The Bunnies Move In Together.


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 3, 2006)

Go Eva! LOL! I hope their next date goes just as well!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 3, 2006)

YAY!! GO EVA!! You showed him!! I cant wait for the next chapter!! I hope it doesn't change now that its "your welcome to come into my property but remember ITS MY PROPERTY!!" Prayin for ya... GOOD LUCK!! Cant wait!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2006)

:dancing:WooHoo! This is a great step forward. Well done to you all. Let's hope it continues to go so well.

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 4, 2006)

:great:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man, this made me laugh out loud.

Thank you!


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 10, 2006)

Oy, next date?:waiting:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 12, 2006)

This is always sucha fun read. Can't wait for the next installment! :bunnydance:


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry for the delay folks. I work inan accounting firm and this is the busy season so I don't have a lot oftime to write out the next instalment. I'll try and get to itas soon as I can. 

Thanks so much for saying such nice things, Ireallyenjoywriting the diaries of Jack and Eva and love reading allof your comments. They make my day!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 14, 2006)

We will wait (only cause we have to) but dont forget about us!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

elizabeth, these are really good stories!!great job! 

and such cute bunnies!!:inlove:

cant wait til the next chapter!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2006)

How's the two LOVE BIRDS doing?

It's been too long since we've heard about them.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2006)

onder::waiting:

Jan


----------



## hummer (Apr 10, 2006)

opcorn2waiting, waiting and more waiting for another fun and oh so entertaining chapter to the Jack and Eva diaries...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 10, 2006)

wonder how theyre getting along....hmmmonder:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 10, 2006)

We should all send her a pm, and maybe she will get the hint that we need our Eva and Jack fix. LOL

Just kidding Elizabeth

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 10, 2006)

he he...maybe she'll write it sometime soon...lol... i think sending her a pm from each of us would prob. work...lol:rofl:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 11, 2006)

You guys are too funny!! 

I'm in the midst of writing the next chapter now; so hopefully I'llhave time to post it either the end of this week or beginning of nextweek. 

Thanks so much for wondering how my babies are doing; I promise to post more news and pictures soon!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 11, 2006)

hurray! cant wait to read it:sunshine:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2006)

:jumpforjoy: I can't wait!


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, so I've tossed my work aside and scrambledto finish the story of Jack and Eva. It's not as long or asinvolved as I could make it but I really wanted to let you guys knowhow they were doing (and I have very little time for story writing thistime of the year) so I've kept the story short and sweet.Here is the conclusion to the bonding of Jack and Eva.Stories from now on will be basically about current events with thebuns; hopefully I'll be able tomake them asinteresting. 

The Bunnies Move In Together 

Feeling pretty confident now that the bunnies are getting along,Elizabeth and Ben decide to let them run together in the living room,an area that was previously Jacks domain only. Eva spendsthe first 20 minutes chinning everything in sight, including the leg ofthe arm chair, the stereo, Bens leg, the couch cushion and Smokey thecat. Jack is fine with this and is, in fact, too busy sittingon the couch beside his mom getting his ears rubbed to even notice thatEva is now claiming everything that was previously his.

Elizabeth is a little worried when Eva notices Jacks cage and hops infor some investigating. Jack wanders into his house just asEva begins to chin all of his personal belongings. Elizabethholds her breath but Jack seems completely fine with his new girlfriendrearranging his bachelor pad and checking out his toys and casuallyjumps into his hay bin for a bite to eat. Eva soon followsand the house is filled with the blissful sounds of two bunnies happilymunching hay together. The entire evening goes well andElizabeth decides that the next day shell try leaving them in the cagetogether while shes at home.

The next day Elizabeth allows Jack and Eva to run around the livingroom together. After an hour she puts both of them in thecage and keeps an eye on them. After some initial humping,the two soon settle down on opposite sides of the cage. Thereisnt much snuggling but the lack of fighting eases Elizabeths mind.

Over the next week or so, the bunnies spend more and more time in thecage together. Each day they sit a little closer to eachother until finally Elizabeth begins to notice a bit of snuggling andmutual grooming. She decides to take a chance and leaves thebunnies alone together; everything goes just fine. Thebunnies are now officially living together!!

As well, Elizabeth begins to notice a curious development.Jack, once shy and reserved about exploring new things, has begun toexplore areas he never did before. No longer does he fear thekitchen linoleum; why if his Eva can run on it  so can he!It would seem that Eva has a very positive affect on Jack; he begins toeat more hay and is more enthusiastic about his vegetables, he hops andskips with joy during free time and he spends hours just sitting faceto face with his love Eva, their ears and noses wiggling in that secretbunny language his mom could just never imitate.

Its been a month and a half now and the bunnies have bonded.Theyre completely in love and spend most of their time togethersnuggling and grooming. It does Elizabeths heart good to seethem so happy but shes also a bit sad because Jack is no longer herboy. He truly and completely belongs to Eva now andElizabeth does miss the bond they used to have. But she doesknow its best for Jack and Eva and both her and Ben get quite the kickout of watching the two of them chase each other around the kitchen andliving room doing binkies together.

And now, some pictures of the happy couple:

Jack, sharing his footstool like the gentleman he is:

























Eva and Jack relaxing under the kitchen table:

















Eva using Jack as a head rest:










Veggie time (you can tell, because Evas got one foot on Jacks head tohold him down so she gets the veggies first) I mean she lovesJack, but a girl's gotta eat right?


----------



## hummer (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for that greatupdate! I think that tyou have a couple ofbeautiful bunnies there, and they look so happy. (and I just LOVE Eva'shelicopter ears!) 

And, no pressure but we are looking forward to your next installment of "The Jack and Eva Diaries"...when you have the time!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2006)

I love a happy ending! :inlove:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 11, 2006)

THEY ARE SO CUTE!! I just cant get over how cute they are!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 11, 2006)

great chapter!  theyre really cute together!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2006)

:woohoo:happydance

finally! an update!!! life is good!


PS: That last pic and especially the caption made me spit coffee all over my keyboard!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2006)

:thanks:This happy ending has so mademy day! Your bonding methods worked so well, and don't Jack and Evalook blissfully happy because of it! I look forward to*regular* updates on the happy couple .

Jan


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't mind if there's a story attached as long as we get lots of pics of those two love-buns!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2006)

HI, hows the babies Eva and Jack doing? 

It's been too long since our last update and pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 28, 2006)

any pictures?:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

Fantastic story! I say, you should get it published :woohoo

Btw, the Lisa from a rabbit rescue was one of my options when I was looking for a bunny, just wondering if it's the same person.

Here's a rabbit that has the listing for Lisa. If it is, it's a small world .

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=2941012

Omg look at this, scroll down it looks exactly like Jack!



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/BC88.html


----------



## Cinnabunny (Apr 29, 2006)

I just joined the forum but really enjoyedreading this post from start to finish. You are an excellent writer andyour bunnies are adorable.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 30, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Fantastic story! I say, you should get it published :woohoo
> 
> Btw, the Lisa from a rabbit rescue was one of my options when I was looking for a bunny, just wondering if it's the same person.
> 
> ...


Yes I do believe Elizabeth uses Lisa from SARS (Small Animal RescueSociety) of BC. The SARS people do GREAT work placing buns in need withfoster homes. Anyone in BC looking for a bunny should contact them, andanyone in another province or state wishing to start an animal rescueshould study their model and emulate them. 

Sorry for going off topic! :shhhh

Seriously, we would love a Jack and Eva update...


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, that's cool! I talked to Lisa on the phone and she sounded very nice.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fantasticstory! I say, you should get it published :woohoo
> ...


yeah, how is the cute couple doing?


----------



## Elizabeth (May 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for such kind compliments! 

And yup, Jordiwes is right, it is the same Lisa. I adopted Jack from my local SPCA but adopted Eva from SARS BC.

And an update on Jack and Eva is coming soon...I promise.


----------



## Elizabeth (May 1, 2006)

*Jack and Eva Throw a Party...*

It was a typical lazy Friday afternoon.Jack was napping in the corner of their apartment when Eva hopped overand nudged him awake.


Darling, I think we need to throw a house warmingparty. Eva said.

A house what? Jack asked.

A house warming party. Weve been livingtogether for over a month now and I think its time we threw aparty. Well invite all our friends and serve some fresh hayand cold water and some craisins. Itll befabulous.

But Eva, my pet, its just that we dont, wellJack paused, unsure of how to proceed.

We dont what? Eva asked. We dont have any friends. Jack replied nervously.

Dont be ridiculous, we have plenty offriends! Eva answered indignantly. We have Smokeythe cat and theres Ebony, that twitchy black cat and well theresthat grey cat Mollie. She doesnt always[/i] growl atus. Theres Scruffy and Nadia the guinea pigs, remember, wemet them in the kitchen that day. And I bet Lucy the hamsterwould love to drop by and tuck into some fresh hay.

Now Eva, you know mom wont let Lucy visitus. Shes worried well stomp on her or something.Why dont we have a party and just invite Smokey and mom and dadand


Oh no! Eva interrupted. Im notletting you invite mom. You know how I feel abouther. Shes always picking me up and trying to pet me andsometimes when I come over to sniff her slipper she tries to pet myears. You know I dont like it when she touches myears!! I understand how fabulous they are but really, do yousee me just grabbing on to her ears? No you dont.Honestly Jack, I can understand and even appreciate that you were alittle lonely before I came along and so you let yourself be wooed inby that two legged furless weirdo; but why you still let her groom you,Ill never understand. And you groom her back when you have aperfectly lovely actual bunny living under the same roof withyou!

Eva, honey, Ive stopped grooming her, remember? Jack protested innocently.

Dont even try the innocent act with mybuster. I saw you the other night grooming her when youthought my back was turned. Eva warned.

Jack blushed and giggled. I cant helpit Eva, shes a nice mom. Look how often she gives usCraisins and we get a papaya tablet every night! Doesnt shedeserve some love in return?


Listen Jack, Eva laughed, You might be one ofthose bunnies that just hands out the love to whoever happens to toss aCraisin at you, but youve married a bunny with somestandards. Dont try and drag me down with you.


Okay, okay Jack soothed, Now back to theparty. Weve got one invited guest for sure. Whoelse should we invite?


I think well just make it an open house partyEva decided. Well leave the door open for any guests andsee how many show up. Now get up and help me tidy, well havethe party tomorrow night.


So, Jack and Eva threw their first houseparty. Unfortunately the guinea pigs already had plans tospend the evening barbering each others backs and Elizabeth wouldnteven let them hand out invitations to therodents.


When Jack approached Mollie earlier in the day sheonly sniffed haughtily at him and announced she didnt do bunnyparties.










Ebony was too busy bouncing off the curtain rodsbut promised to attend their next party and Elizabeth interceptedthemessage Eva tried to send to Lucy the hamster via a secretcode written in the diet pepsi label.






Still, Eva was determined to throw the party sowith a guest list of one she furiously began to decorate theirhouse. She tossed hay and poo around the apartment withgusto. She yelled twice at Jack because he hadnt piled thepoo in the corner in just the right way and finally, when he actuallyhad the nerve to eat hay instead of flinging it around the apartmentthe way she wanted she kicked him out and sent him to mom and dadshouse to sulk.








The hour of the party arrived, Smokey showed uppromptly on time. Unfortunately, he wasnt that interested insocializing. He spent most of the evening in the corner anddidnt even munch on any of the delicious hay that Eva and Jack hadprovided.















Finally out of desperation, they moved the party toElizabeth and Bens house where Smokey plopped himself down in themiddle of the floor and promptly proceeded to give himself abath.








The party wasnt going exactly as planned so Evaand Jack decided it was time to call it a night.Unfortunately they discovered that a most unwelcome guest had crashedtheir house party.














Luckily Elizabeth came to their rescue and shooedHannah the dog back home and the bunnies had their apartment back tothemselves. As they snuggled up together in their favouritecorner of the apartment, Jack said comfortingly Well Eva, the partywasnt exactly how you had hoped. Im sorry honey.Thats okay Jack, well just try again next month! Eva saidwith a bunny grin.


----------



## jordiwes (May 1, 2006)

Awwwwww, yayyy!! That made my day!


----------



## coolbunnybun (May 1, 2006)

omg that is cute pics and story. i didnt get toread all of it since i don't have much time. but i loved thisparagraph: Oh no! Eva interrupted.Im not letting you invite mom. You know how I feel abouther. Shes always picking me up and trying to pet me andsometimes when I come over to sniff her slipper she tries to pet myears. You know I dont like it when she touches myears!! I understand how fabulous they are but really, do yousee me just grabbing on to her ears? No you dont.Honestly Jack, I can understand and even appreciate that you were alittle lonely before I came along and so you let yourself be wooed inby that two legged furless weirdo; but why you still let her groom you,Ill never understand. And you groom her back when you have aperfectly lovely actual bunny living under the same roof with you!its to funny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Elizabeth, that was worth the wait. 

Those are two very good looking bunnies. I love Eva's colouring.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

ROFL. I love how you write! Pepsi would have come to Eva's party!  very cute story :bunnydance:


----------



## Elizabeth (May 15, 2006)

Jack's First Birthday

One day Elizabeth turned to Ben and announced that they were throwing asurprise birthday party for Jack. It was May and he wasturning one.

"A birthday party?" Ben asked.

"Yes. He'll be one. Everyone needs a birthday whenthey turn one you know honey." Elizabeth repliedfirmly.

"Yes dear." Ben answered and turned back to his book.

Over the next few days Elizabeth was busy sending out invitations andbaking and buying goodies and presents for Jack. She pulledEva aside and quietly whispered her plans. Eva promised tohave Jackgroomed and presentable in time for theparty. Elizabeth invited Smokey, Mollie and Ebony thecats. Ebony was busy but Mollie and Smokey both promised tobe there. She also invited Scruffy and Nadia the guinea pigswho were both delighted to attend the party (especially when they foundout food would be served!).

The big day arrived. Jack was very surprised and very happywhen he saw all his friends and family! His mom scurriedaround putting treats out for everyone and his dad very nicely offeredto take photo's of the party:

The decorations and presents:
















The Birthday Boy!!











The Guests!







Smokey the Cat






Scruffy






Nadia






Mollie





Some birthday goodies:
















All the guests had arrivedso Elizabeth set out the food for everyone to enjoy:












































































An unexpected visitor showed up. Ebony was able to make the party afterall!






Jack posed with his birthday cake:






But declined to eat it..






And finally - he got to open his presents!
















Jack really enjoyed his birthday and everyone had a great time visitingand eating goodies. After the party was over, Jack and Evaenjoyed a well deserved nap:


----------



## naturestee (May 15, 2006)

Happy birthday Jack! arty: What did you get?

You and Eva are such a beautiful couple!


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Jack!! I loved the birthday tale!  So adorable!



ROFL!!!!!! That cat doesn't like too pleased 

Smokey the Cat


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jack! I *LOVE* the storyand birthday photos. Your mom went to a lot of trouble to make your dayspecial - but then, you deserve it! 

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (May 15, 2006)

I can't believe i just found this page. What anamazing story teller you are! So much fun to read and what a great wayto get to know your buns!! Hope Jack had a great First Birthday!!!Looks like it was a fantastic party!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 15, 2006)

aww...how cute! jack and eva are such lucky bunnies!! looks like they enjoyed it! 

:birthday:


----------



## hummer (Jun 5, 2006)

I know it has not been a long time since yourlast update but I just love:inlove: hearing how they aredoing! Can I vote for a uypdate? It doesn't evenhave to be long either!opcorn2


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah we need an update:wink:


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 12, 2006)

*L* An update will be coming soon. Promise.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 12, 2006)

*Elizabeth wrote: *


> *L* An update will be coming soon. Promise.


 Promise? Really?:yes:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi were still waiting. It's been 5 hours since you promised the next chapter of the romance. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 12, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 15, 2006)

*L* I should have an update by tomorrow.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2006)

What time? LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 15, 2006)

opcorn2


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 15, 2006)

still no update?


----------



## Nadezhda (Jun 15, 2006)

:tantrum:Want Update!:tantrum:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 15, 2006)

:yeahthat


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 15, 2006)

Update! :stikpoke

With! :stikpoke

More! :stikpoke

Story! :stikpoke

And! :stikpoke

Pictures! :stikpoke


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 16, 2006)

You guys crack me up!!!

Okay, so this update is a little different. There's neither a story nor pictures. It's what I like to call a live action update. 

Last night I decided to try and get a video of Jack and Eva binkying as I never have any luck catching them in photo's. Jack was very cooperative, Eva not so much. *L*

Now the lighting isn't very good because it was late last night so it's a bit hard to see and it turns my normally harmless light beige carpet into some sort of orange-ish alien looking astro-turf. :shock: And really, Jack's the only one who shows up well thanks to his blazing white fur. My apologies in advance, I should probably try and take a better video, but I really wanted you guys to see my babies doing what they do best -running around binkying!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 16, 2006)

They're so cute in action!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww, happy bunnies :inlove:


----------



## Peeglet (Jun 16, 2006)

Bless them. They look so happy.

:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww, so cute. You can tell they are two happy bunnies 

jan


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 29, 2006)

more pics please!!


----------



## hummer (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave2I just wanted to make sure that you don't forget all of your adoring fans, waiting patiently:waiting: for a "Jack and Eva Lovestory" update. How are the two little love birds doing?:kiss1 The video of them was great (I just LOVE Eva's ears!:inlove Oh, and Jack is ever so handsome too!:hearts


Ok, so here we are waiting...opcorn2...opcorn2...opcorn2


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 5, 2006)

*L* Jack and Eva are doing very well. They were quite mellow this last week because it's been so darn hot here but other than that - as silly and binky crazy as ever. 

I'll try and take some updated pictures this weekend and post them on the blog.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 31, 2006)

It was July of 2006 and the weather had turned hot...**** hot. Jack and Eva spend most of their time relaxing in their house. There is air conditioning and Beth has very kindly kept a fan blowing on them as well but they're still feeling the effects of the heat.

One warm evening, Ben and Beth had friends over and decided to let the bunnies out for a visit. Jack and Eva, however, were feeling pretty shy and decided to stay in their house...







Until, that is, Beth decided to woo them with craisins...






They quickly ate the offered treats and began to pester Beth for more...






Jack was especially insistent...
















Finally they decided to explore a bit:


























Jack even had the energy to jump on the couch:











And they both explored the new wooden stool Beth bought for them:












Later that evening Jack stretches out and Cuda the dog decides to join him:






And surprisingly enough, Eva puts up with Jack's new decision to use her both as a headrest and as a footstool:


----------



## hummer (Jul 31, 2006)

They look like such happy bunnies! I gotta say it again, I just LOVE Eva's helicopter ears!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2006)

Elizabeth, I don't know if you've got the coolest bunnies, the coolest stories or the coolest pics, but your posts are always THE coolest! 

And agreed re: Eva's ears!! They're my favourite of all bunny ears ever! And to top it off, she's my favourite colour(s)!! 

I'm going to start the Eva/Jack/Andrew/Beth fanclub!! 

:inlove:

sas and the fuzzy five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2006)

:thanks:for the update. They look such a happy couple, and I love the pic of Jack and Cuda havind a lay down .

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 31, 2006)

tee hee hee! This one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 1, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Elizabeth, I don't know if you've got the coolest bunnies, the coolest stories or the coolest pics, but your posts are always THE coolest!
> 
> And agreed re: Eva's ears!! They're my favourite of all bunny ears ever! And to top it off, she's my favourite colour(s)!!
> 
> ...


 Aww, sas - thank you! What a lovely compliment - I'll have to pass it on to the bunnies, spoiled little rotters that they are.


----------



## hummer (Aug 11, 2006)

So how is the happy couple?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 22, 2006)

hehe, i missed these guys while i was gone. such cuties!!! and jack is just too cool for words.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Elizabeth, how's the Happy Couple doing. We haven't had an update in a long time.:waiting:

*NEED PITURES TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Soooska:apollo:*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2006)

Elizabethyou are anamazing writer, your buns are cute, and I want them. This is my firsttime reading it and I read it all. Funny as I was reading it on the tvthey were giving Deliver us from Eva.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 18, 2006)

I want Jack and Eva pics!!!


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 19, 2006)

Aww, thank you JadeIcing, what a lovely compliment, I really appreciate it. 

I know you guys, I've been terribly absent at updating the blog and Iapologize. Life has been crazy around here the last fewmonths with sick animals, animals who have passed and my own crazywork/life schedule.

Jack and Eva are doing very well, I promise to post more pictures soonof those crazy kids along with an update. We still have to doEva's one year birthday party so I'll be sure to take pictures of thatas well.

Oh, and just so you know - we've adopted Andrew our foster boy so I think I might need to start an Andrew diary now!


----------

